# Hello everyone



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

:newbie: Just got my 2006 Bonavista last night :fluffy: 
No feelings yet, just all excited


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Welcome to the Forum*



Aman said:


> :newbie: Just got my 2006 Bonavista last night :fluffy:
> No feelings yet, just all excited


Congrats - e*X*cited is a good feeling  

Lots of fun ahead....it's only just begun.

Welcome to the forum - lots of valuable info to be found here (use the [search] button) it's your friend.

You can update your "profile" anytime and give us an indication of where you are located.

Enjoy and cheers = Roger


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

What number did you get? I didn't realise it comes in all the colors, they have about a dozen here in Sydney.


----------



## Teoxy (Sep 24, 2006)

*New Feeling*

Nice feeling in new XT, is it not? Just yesterday I've made 300 miles in one day driving my 2 months old baby going down to Adriatic coast and back to continent. So far fanatastic performances, both on the motorway and countryside. No problems described in this forum occured yet. Have a nice ride.
Best
Robert.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

evjm said:


> What number did you get? I didn't realise it comes in all the colors, they have about a dozen here in Sydney.


I've chosen black. Quie picky, but ... take care of it and it looks gorgeous.

Thanks ALL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

What about the BV Edition serial number ???

Here is an idea for those getting the Bona Vista edition... Perhaps in your profile you could add your edition #.... Would be cool to see


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh, OK it's 0353


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

:thumbup:
All right cool !!!


----------



## Tango (Mar 16, 2006)

Aman,

Congratulationss! Are you leasing or financing? Any details about the purchase would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Tango,
I'm financing 5years 3.8%. Hope to pay it off sooner.


----------



## Boo_Radley (Oct 2, 2006)

We just got our new X-Trail Bonavista on the weekend. Out west (BC), I suppose the numbers are higher as my number is #1917. The build date is 08/06.

Super excited to be a new owner. It had 3 clicks on it when we bought it. Platinum Grey.


----------



## Tango (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Aman,

Thanks! I am really interested in this vehicle. What I really wanted to know was that did the dealer take anything else off the MSRP since they already discount it by a $1000. I checked Canadian Car Prices: Canadian New & Used Car Prices - Car Quotes Canada and it is listed there but is there any point in getting the invoice price of the dealers are firm on the price.

It is a great vehicle but I don't want to overpay anymore than I have to ...


Tango


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Tango said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> Thanks! I am really interested in this vehicle. What I really wanted to know was that did the dealer take anything else off the MSRP since they already discount it by a $1000. I checked Canadian Car Prices: Canadian New & Used Car Prices - Car Quotes Canada and it is listed there but is there any point in getting the invoice price of the dealers are firm on the price.
> 
> ...


Hey Tango,
Sale price for BV is 29,998. I got it for 29,056. Don't know if it helps.


----------



## the_drifter (Sep 17, 2006)

I got mine, although an XE AWD for 26K + taxes. That included the freight. Had a deal for XE FWD for 23.5. Wife did not like the colour, so got the AWD by shelling out another 2.5 K.
I believe there are deals to be had for X-Trail.

cheers
Drifter


----------



## Tango (Mar 16, 2006)

Aman, Drifter,

The pricing information is useful in knowing that there is some room for negotiation especially nowdays that the segment is so overcrowded with great vehicles.

Thanks


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I notice on that site they give an example and say the dealer markup for a VW Jetta is just 9%. Are margins really that tight in Canada?

In the UK I've been offered discounts of as much as 30% on some brands and presumably the dealer is still making a profit. The best deals are usually through brokers who negotiate with dealers and take a small cut.


----------

